# Happy belated Birthday Christy!



## quinn (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you Quinn!

I had a great day! I bought myself 2 mannequin heads off of eBay yesterday. I'm gonna use them for practicing w/ my studio lights.


----------



## quinn (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool, you can keep one in the car so you can drive in car pool lane too!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

quinn said:


> Cool, you can keep one in the car so you can drive in car pool lane too!



 

Thankfully I don't have to get on 75 that often!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Sounds like a cool purchase!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey ! Happy Birthday  !


----------



## JasonF (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Christy!! Hope it was a great one!


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope ya had a fine one lady


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it's never too late to wish you a Happy Belated Birthday.  

"Mannequin heads"......couldn't bribe the kids any more?

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Well it's never too late to wish you a Happy Belated Birthday.
> 
> "Mannequin heads"......couldn't bribe the kids any more?
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss & no the kids are not cooperating w/ me. Plus they are at school all day & I'm here by myself. But soon I'll have the "heads" to keep me company. I need to give'em names. Not sure what to call'em!


----------



## quinn (Jan 29, 2013)

Dumb and dumber


----------



## cornpile (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday,younglady


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday again!

Manny and Ken seems like appropriate names!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2013)

quinn said:


> Dumb and dumber





wvdawg said:


> Happy Birthday again!
> 
> Manny and Ken seems like appropriate names!



 

Those won't work....they are both female!  Now if they were males those names would be perfect!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 30, 2013)

So since you're stuck with the mannequins, please let us know if you start talking to them and more importantly if they talk back.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy B'day Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2013)

Hoss said:


> So since you're stuck with the mannequins, please let us know if you start talking to them and more importantly if they talk back.
> 
> Hoss



 I got'em off ebay....I hope they don't start talking to me. 



carver said:


> Happy B'day Crickett



Thanks Carver!


----------



## quinn (Jan 31, 2013)

I got it,Thelma and Louise!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

quinn said:


> I got it,Thelma and Louise!



 Perfect Quinn! Thanks!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy late birthday!  Just got home from a cruise.


----------

